# Funny Stuff



## chefner (May 6, 2007)

I was just thinking about the other day when I was playing with Quimby. He was hiding behind his wheel and running out to attack my hand and I would tickle him back. Then he would run away, back behind the wheel, peek out and coming running back for more. If I didn't tickle him, he
would just wait there for me anticipating it. It was cute and went
on for quite awhile.
Second funny thing - a while back I put Brewster and Quimby in my
girls' playroom to run free all night. I left their cage in the
middle of the room and open so they could go in and out. When I went
back to check on them the next morning, I found them asleep in their
hammock. You would hardly notice they had been out of their cage.
That is, until I looked in the bottom of the cage. There were about
8 or 9 "treasures" they had confiscated and brought home with them.
There was a dollhouse doll, a foamy teddy bear picture frame Isabell
had made, a plastic turkey leg, a bracelet, a few crayons, and I
don't know what all else. It was quite humorous. I also later found
a toybox they had designated as their potty...

Christina


----------



## Mark_Thalidomide (May 18, 2007)

lol very nice, i wish i could do that with Molly and Zombina but my room is a labyrinth of places for them to get lost im sure i will get some funny moments with my girls in the next few months. oh btw how do you get your rats to sleep in the hammock i got one for my girls but they continue to hide down in the corner.they are new so that could be it but did you have to train them or did they do it on their own


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

they'll do it on their own. your new girls are just nervous because everything is new. i got a new girl myself on thursday and today is the first day she'll go around the cage. before that she would just stay whereever i put her until i moved her again.


----------



## Mark_Thalidomide (May 18, 2007)

alright good atleast i know they are healthy cus they scurry every where when i let them out and play with them, tho they do hold a large distaste for my brother, when ever he picks them up they tend to pee all over him, its quite funny


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Peeing all over someone could actually mean they quite like him and want him as 'theirs'


----------



## Mark_Thalidomide (May 18, 2007)

you know what don't tell me stuff like that *sticks tounge out) oh well they are my babies and i will care for them regardless if they like my brother more


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: I suppose there's a difference between 'marking' and the 'OMGosh how can something that small produce that much PEE????' situation. :lol:

I'm sure they love you lots. Maybe he just smells yummy. :lol:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i think picasso piddles more when she is somewhere new, because she doesn't really piddle on me anymore, but my brother (new to her), the couch (new to her), my bed (new to her) gets dribbled on every time. my futon at my old apartment got less and less attention from her rear end though, so i think they just do it to get used to things? i dunno. just something i've noticed.


----------



## penelope (May 1, 2007)

Good to know OnlyOno that the peeing on you is normal. My girls dont really pee on anything when they're out of their cages...or poop, unless they're out for a long time. But they always pee on me. And not on my clothes, just my legs, so bizarre. But it's not even a lot of pee. It's like they get it on their feet and drag it across me and I'll see a little wet stain. It just kind of scares me cause they like to sit on my head, ick! 

Also, two of my girls could care less about chewing things but one loves to chew up my carpet. And if I put a box or something in the corner she's chewing on, she'll just start chewing right in front of that box, like it's the new corner. Anyone know of something like Bitter Apple or something I can put on the carpet to make them not chew it? I dont care if they chew up their hammocks and stuff in their cage, but the carpet in my apartment is a big no no.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, yeah, i wish it wasn't normal. 

bitter apple might work but i bet you'd have a hard time getting it into all the fibers of the carpet unless you have really short carpet (most apartments do, i suppose). and in that case, the rat would just chew the carpet down deeper where it's not icky. they're delightful creatures, really, ha ha.

i don't know how to help you with that! i'd try a lot of other interesting things for her to chew on, like rope toys and sticks. picasso LOVES rubber bands, and since i also have kind of have an obsession with them, they are everywhere for her to steal and run off with (i prefer to make rubber band balls, which picasso will also try to steal, but they are rather large).


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Peeing all over someone could actually mean they quite like him and want him as 'theirs'


Yes, my rats pee on my leg if I leave them there too long. Not my shoulder, though. And they always pee in the same spot.


----------

